# The Opposites Game: or what do you prefer?



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I thought I would try a new game.  Many of us prefer one thing over another and have even mentioned them in other postings.  This is dedicated to just your either/or preferences.  Obviously, there is no right or wrong answer.  

If someone were to say to me, Kindle or Nook, I would say 

Kindle.  

Then I ask:

Target or Walmart? 

Ready, set, go....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Target.

Gas stove or electric stove?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

gas stove

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chevvy


NY or DC?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

scarlet said:


> NY or DC?


NY holla!

Tennis or Golf?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Golf.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

coke.

rare or well-done.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Rare.

Winter or Summer?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Winter

Live or Recorded? (music)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Live.

(but I hate live recordings)

PC or mac?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

PC

iPhone or Android?


----------



## Melbre (Jan 9, 2011)

iPhone

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chocolate.

strawberry or raspberry.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Chocolate Rasberry.    num num num


Straight Up or On the Rocks


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

On the Rocks

White bread or wheat?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Wheat

Beatles or Beach Boys


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Beatles

Up or down?

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sideways

enterprise or voyager?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Enterprise (how can I not love a show with a character named Trip?)

Harley or Honda?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I meant the ship, not the show, but okay...

Harley.

roller blades or skates?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

skates

pasta or rice?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Rice.

Young Elvis or Vegas Elvis?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Young Elvis.

Addams Family or The Munsters?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Addams Family

Felix or Oscar?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Felix.

Felix the Cat or Oscar the Grouch?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Oscar the Grouch

Kermit or Miss Piggy?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Kermit

Salt or pepper?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

pepper

city or country?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

country

dogs or cats?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cats.

Musicals or plays?


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

musicals

red or blue


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

red and blue make purple!

paper or plastic?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

paper

night or day?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Night


Urban or Rural?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

urban

Floor Wax or Dessert Topping?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now there's a question.  

Gonna go with floor wax, because my kitchen needs that, and I most definitely do not need dessert topping.  


milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dark Chocolate

Bath or Shower?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Shower

Elvis (Presley) or Buddy (Holly)?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Elvis


Captain Archer or Captain Janeway?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Janeway


Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Trek.

B5 or DS9?


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

DS9.

Marvel Comics or DC Comics?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

marvel

morning or night person?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

night

ink pen or ballpoint?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

INK

Boxers or Briefs??


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

briefs

coffee or tea?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tea.

lemon or milk?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

lemon

Fiction or Non-fiction?


----------



## Melbre (Jan 9, 2011)

Fiction  (that's a tough one... but I generally read more Fiction than Non)


Wine or Beer?


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Orange

dog or cat?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Cat (nappin', of course !)

Yin or Yang ?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Yin 

Punch or Judy?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Judy


Laurel and Hardy or Abbott and Costello


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Abbott and Costello

Leno or Letterman?


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

automatic

top up or top down?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

top down

Real or Artificial Christmas Tree ?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

artificial

David Tennant or Matt Smith?


----------

